# Vishweshwariah in Bangalore- Museum with a difference



## marcopolo123 (Nov 11, 2010)

The Vishweshwariah Industrial and Technological Museum in Bangalore unlike any othr museum. It is a fascinating place to spend a day. What is interesting is that the Museum covers the history behind all major technological inventions from the teeny weeny Zipper to Jet Engines with simple and lucid explanations. In fact, most exhibits have a live demonstration to explain the concept. 

(taken by me)

(Steam Wagon of 1916)

The Vishweshwariah Industrial and Technological Museum has 5 main galleries with exhibits catering to electronics, motor power, telecommunications, computational devices, aviation and other aspects of science. 

A rare exhibit is the replica of “Flyer”, the very first aero plane flown by the Wright brothers in 1903. The Wright brothers had flown it four times on December 17, 1903 near Kitty Hawk, North Carolina in the USA. In order to reduce drag, the pilot flew lying on his stomach on the lower wing with his head toward the front of the. Steering is enabled by moving a cradle attached to the pilot’s hips. 

(taken by me)

(1903 Flyer)

There is a real life size replica of a Spinosaurus right near the entrance in the ground floor. This section educates children about how the Dinosaurs lived and perished. The moving Exhibit accompanied with its spine chilling cries leaves quite an impression among kids!

(taken by me)

(Spinosaurus)

The museum has an interesting collection of artifacts cutting across Science and Technology developments over the last century. A few of the artifacts I liked were the Steam Wagon, Edison’s Phonograph, Mechanical Calculator, Gramophone, Sewing Machine, Reaction Turbine, Jet Engine and Combination Lock. 

(taken by me)

(Jet Engine)


(Oliver's Typewriter)

(taken by me)

(Early Sewing Machines)

The section on Lever, Wheel & Axle brings alive the famous quote of Archimedes, “Give me a long enough lever and a place to stand, and I will move the earth”.

(taken by me)


The fun science gallery displays exhibits on sciences of sound, optics, fluids, math and perception. One gets a good grounding on the classical experiments like Oersted's experiment, Barlow's wheel, Faraday's ring at the Electronic Technology Gallery. 

Rocket Science and the history of space exploration are covered in the Space Gallery. There are prototypes of “Mission Control Centre”, “Satellites” and “Rocket Launchers” in this gallery. There is also a special section dedicated to the famous Indian astronaut Kalpana Chawla. 

The most interesting exhibit for in the Scinece for Children Gallery is a giant Piano over which kids can jump and create music!

The Taramandal or Space Show is a really exciting activity. The dome of the planetarium is quite low and so everyone needs to crawl in like kids! The show is quite informative as the showman starts with the setting sun and takes us through all that happens between dusk and dawn. 

The 3D theater hosts some really spectacular shows. Deep sea diving and workings of the brain are a couple of the films that are screened here. 

Kids of all ages will appreciate the real steam engine as well as an airplane outside the Museum. 

(taken by me)


(taken by me)


At the end of the visit, I started wondering that this Museum is better than any school I went to as it showed me an application of all the theories of physics that I had studied as a kid!


----------

